# BC Thread Closed



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2017)

The BC thread in General Cycling has been closed because it's getting "a bit over heated."

Could I ask for this to be explained please. I don't see anything which is over heated. I can see there are posters who clearly hold some very strong opinions on this subject, far stronger than mine, but no one has been abusive, insulting or rude. 

I don't understand this decision though I do realise it's unusual, in my experience, to see a thread such as this on CycleChat. 

Thanks.


----------



## S-Express (21 Jul 2017)

Agreed - no need to close it.

And how long does it take for 'the mods to have a proper look through?' I just re-read the entire thread in less than five minutes.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jul 2017)

Does seem to be indicative of a trend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jul 2017)

It's all very straightforward. The insults in the thread were removed when reported and the thread was locked because the only mod available  didn't have the time (this wasn't the only thing happening on the site yesterday and I also have a life) to go through and see what the underlying cause was and whether further action was required. That has now been done and the thread is open again.

Thankyou


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2017)

Thread closed for moderation again. Numerous reports to wade through.

Sorry but the mods are all out doing real life or on holiday. Just checked in from Costa Del Sol and I'm not wading through it.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2017)




----------

